

20 years of false business intelligence promises - rossiben
http://www.information-age.com/technology/information-management/123458490/20-years-false-business-intelligence-promises

======
127001brewer
_BI has been used and deployed for over 20 years now, but the truth is: there
are very organisations that are really getting the most out of this
technology._

I think there's a _key word_ missing in that sentence...

